# updade with pictures



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My floor is finished and I have the quilting table put up. Don't have the machine on it yet. I want to clean it up and have to buy some oil.

The back under the shelf had to be pieced because there wan't quite enough of the grey and black. But that's fine I'll probably have storage bins setting there.


















My box of batting that came with the quilting table.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

How nice! You will really enjoy that space. Congratulations.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, I love your flooring. It looks so cool! Keep the updates coming. I think everyone is interested.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Neat. We love it already!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My DIL does that professionaly. She's worried that the tile will eventually crack since it's a wood floor. I told her not to worry about it. Heck she GAVE me the tile the wood filler and the glue then came and laid it for me. Then wouldn't take even gas money. She is so awesome.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Looking good. I really did not know exactly what to do with the floor in my building so we just painted it for now.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It looks great, I love your flooring!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really nice. I think I have sewing building envy getting underway.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby, she did a great job with your flooring--you would never know it was odds & ends, it looks like it was planned that way.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Fae said:


> Looking good. I really did not know exactly what to do with the floor in my building so we just painted it for now.


This floor had been painted green. Problem with just painting it when you are sewing and little bits of thread gets on the floor it's almost imposible to sweep them up. Been there done that. LOL


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your floor looks like a beginner's quilt, so appropriate. No, I'm not jealous. I'm not. Really!

What did you use for the insulation?


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks great! Enjoy.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The insulation was already in it. It looks they may have used some used insulation. We will be putting more over that to make a better R factor before we put the drywall or paneling in. Haven't decided yet what I'll be using on the walls.

Maura you are right it does look sorta like a beginner quilt. Never thought about that.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have already told my son that we have to do something else with the floor but not right now because I need to start Christmas sewing. I am having computer keyboard issues so am not posting much lately but wanted to weigh in about your building.


----------

